# First time breeding goats.



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

I’m really hoping to breed my Nigerian Dwarf goats this spring, and I know nothing of how I need to breed and prepare for the babies. 
What are the things I need to know before breeding and what do I look for when they’re pregnant? Also, what do you all recommend to have on hand when it’s time for them to have their kids?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

To breed...just decide when you want kidds to be born. It takes about 5 months..or 140 to 150 days. 
You will need a shelter for them to have kids in. Easy to clean, and able to.seperate the moms. I keep my moms & new wee ones separated from the herd for 2 to 3 days. Let them learn who is who. 
I pull the buck away from all girls after he has been with them for 3 months. My bucks.live in a seperate.area. They only are part of the herd 3 months of the year. 
There are several posts on kidding kits. Alot of really neat ideas on everything.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

When I first started goats I read a lot from Fias Co Farm. That's a good place to start. 

In short to prepare before breeding: make sure goats are healthy and are in good condition. 
Looking for when pregnant: are you asking for signs of pregnancy? Missing a heat cycle is a good way. You can blood test too. Growing an udder for first freshener. Getting very fat. Lol
Have a kidding stall. Fias Co Farm has a very extensive kidding kit list. I have one and I can post it tomorrow. I also like to have an area inside for kids if I have to bottle feed or it gets so cold outside that kids would be in danger.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice, good luck.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes, signs of pregnancy and if there’s anything that can go wrong during the pregnancy?
I really can’t thank you all enough for all your help and advice!!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Also make sue your does are old enough to carry a safe pregnancy, have plans for your kids, read all you can on nutrition, and if milk goats, be prepared to milk. Test your foes for CAE - if your does have this you don’t want kids drinking the milk.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

And yes there are quite a few things that can go wrong- again read all you can to make sure it’s something you are prepared to do. Know how to give shots, drench etc.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Okay, thank you so much!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

As for my doe being old enough: I have one that is a little over a year old. Is that too young?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I would recommend getting the book, Holistic Goat Care by Gianaclis Caldwell. This book has been so helpful to me as a beginner. Even if you are not interested in holistic care, she really covers all aspects of health and general care, breeding, kidding etc. It goes over pretty much everything you need to know. It's easy to read, lots of pictures.  Read it cover to cover and you will be much better prepared. 

There's so much to learn when raising goats that it would be impossible for us to tell you everything you need to do right in order to raise healthy goats. My best advice is to research as much as you can. Read old threads, watch YouTube videos and read books, and of course ask questions (which looks like you already gotten down (thumbup)). I've found it very helpful to keep a computer file of useful goat information so that whenever I find out something I want to remember, I just copy and paste it onto that document so that I will be able to find the information when I need it. Good luck to you in your goat raising adventures!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

TheChewyCorner said:


> As for my doe being old enough: I have one that is a little over a year old. Is that too young?


It really depends on her size. It's best to go by size and not age when first breeding. A good rule of thumb is for a doe to be at least 3/4 of the full size before being bred. A year though, is generally enough to achieve this.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> It really depends on her size. It's best to go by size and not age when first breeding. A good rule of thumb is for a doe to be at least 3/4 of the full size before being bred. A year though, is generally enough to achieve this.


Okay, thank you for your time and help!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> I would recommend getting the book, Holistic Goat Care by Gianaclis Caldwell. This book has been so helpful to me as a beginner. Even if you are not interested in holistic care, she really covers all aspects of health and general care, breeding, kidding etc. It goes over pretty much everything you need to know. It's easy to read, lots of pictures.  Read it cover to cover and you will be much better prepared.
> 
> There's so much to learn when raising goats that it would be impossible for us to tell you everything you need to do right in order to raise healthy goats. My best advice is to research as much as you can. Read old threads, watch YouTube videos and read books, and of course ask questions (which looks like you already gotten down (thumbup)). I've found it very helpful to keep a computer file of useful goat information so that whenever I find out something I want to remember, I just copy and paste it onto that document so that I will be able to find the information when I need it. Good luck to you in your goat raising adventures!


 Thank you so much, MellonFriend! I will look into that book for sure!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Also for the breed - they are dairy goats - so you will need to try to get the best udders behind your herdsire - and will need to milk your does. Do a lot of tease arch and get your does tested for CAE/ if they are positive you will need to pull kids from birth and bottle feed


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Well stupid phone .. meant to say - do test - and get your girls used to the milk stand...


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

goatblessings said:


> Also for the breed - they are dairy goats - so you will need to try to get the best udders behind your herdsire - and will need to milk your does. Do a lot of tease arch and get your does tested for CAE/ if they are positive you will need to pull kids from birth and bottle feed


 Okay, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

GodsGarden said:


> When I first started goats I read a lot from Fias Co Farm. That's a good place to start.
> 
> In short to prepare before breeding: make sure goats are healthy and are in good condition.
> Looking for when pregnant: are you asking for signs of pregnancy? Missing a heat cycle is a good way. You can blood test too. Growing an udder for first freshener. Getting very fat. Lol
> Have a kidding stall. Fias Co Farm has a very extensive kidding kit list. I have one and I can post it tomorrow. I also like to have an area inside for kids if I have to bottle feed or it gets so cold outside that kids would be in danger.


I would love that kidding list you use so that I can get the things I need before the kids arrive.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I raise Nigerian Dwarfs too. I don’t breed my girls until they’re 18 months old. I’ve found they’re mature enough and big enough by then. 
There’s a lot of information out there but a lot of it is outdated like Fiaso farm.
The Storey book on raising dairy goats is good. I find most of the best information is right here on TGS.
As far as preparing, before breeding I’d get a fecal to make sure your doe is worm and coccidia free. Trim up her hooves and make sure she’s single teated (in nigies you don’t want extras) make sure she’s got a good body score, not fat, not thin. Check for the big three CAE,CL, Johnies.
I take my girls on dates with the buck. When they’re showing signs of being in heat they go in for 24 hours, then 5 days later they’ll go in again if they’re showing heat signs again.
Wait 17-22 days to see if they’re in heat again if they are, back to the buck. If not, wait 10 days and pull blood for a pregnancy test if you want.
3 months after breeding, another fecal check. 
4 th month, final hoof trim before kidding and CDT
4.5 month give calcium gummies and raspberry leaves daily and prep kidding kit. 
4.75 months start pulling hair out from excitement And give one cup grain daily
5 months...happy kidding!
Day after kidding, worm if needed And start upping grain for milk production And play with kids


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Hers a great video on making a kidding kit 



Crystal has a lot of good videos on kidding and goats in general.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> I raise Nigerian Dwarfs too. I don't breed my girls until they're 18 months old. I've found they're mature enough and big enough by then.
> There's a lot of information out there but a lot of it is outdated like Fiaso farm.
> The Storey book on raising dairy goats is good. I find most of the best information is right here on TGS.
> As far as preparing, before breeding I'd get a fecal to make sure your doe is worm and coccidia free. Trim up her hooves and make sure she's single teated (in nigies you don't want extras) make sure she's got a good body score, not fat, not thin. Check for the big three CAE,CL, Johnies.
> ...


Thank you so, so much!!! I really appreciate your help and giving me month by month steps!!!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> Hers a great video on making a kidding kit
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal has a lot of good videos on kidding and goats in general.


Thank you!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I did a lot of research to put together my kidding kit and I thought I'd share with you what I have. I haven't kidded yet so I'll let you know if there was anything I wish I had, but I feel very confident with what I put together. I like to have it printed out with boxes I can check in pencil so that if I run out of something I can erase the check mark and know that I need to get more.

Tools and Supplies

□ Puppy Pee Pads

□ Dental Floss

□ Towels

□ Surgical scissors

□ Disposable gloves

□ OB Gloves

□ Thermometer

□ Collar

□ Lead

□ Tubing Syringe (Stomach tube & 60cc syringe)

□ Scale (Luggage scale and one of those reusable grocery bags)

□ 3cc syringes

□ Needles

□ Cotton Balls

□ Paper Towels

□ Baby Wipes

□ Empty Feed Bags (4 per doe)

□ Flashlight

□ Fingernail Clippers

□ Nasal Bulb

□ 1ml Oral syringes

□ Kid Sweaters

□ Ketone Strips

□ Drenching syringe

□ Pill Bottle for iodine dip

□ Small Bucket for warm water

□ Plastic Soda Bottles

□ Nipples (2 different types)

□ Vet's Phone Number

□ Favorite Goat Care Book

□ Lamb Puller

□ Trash Bags

□ Mastitis indicators

A humane way to dispatch a doe or a kid if the worst would happen

Laundry Basket or box to put kids in while attending Mom

Something to collect extra Colostrum

Surgical scalpel

Medicine Etc.

□ 7% Iodine Solution

□ Lubricant (J-lube, mineral oil, KY liquid)

□ Nutri-Drench or Power Punch

□ Electrolytes

□ Probiotic Paste

□ Black Strap Molasses

□ Colostrum Replacer

□ Pepto Bismol or Kaopectate

□ Baking Soda

□ Penicillin (Procaine G)

□ Antibacterial Soap or Betadine

□ BoSe (Rx)

□ Banamine (Rx)

□ CMPK Gel

Vitamin B Complex

Vitamin E Capsules


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> I did a lot of research to put together my kidding kit and I thought I'd share with you what I have. I haven't kidded yet so I'll let you know if there was anything I wish I had, but I feel very confident with what I put together. I like to have it printed out with boxes I can check in pencil so that if I run out of something I can erase the check mark and know that I need to get more.
> 
> Tools and Supplies
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much! I appreciate it a lot!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You're welcome. (thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

The only things I’d add is a humane way to put the doe down and surgical scalpel In case of worst happening and you have to get the kids out now.
Sorry, but it’s a not often mentioned but necessary item. Nobody want to think about it but By being prepared You can at least save the kids if the doe isn’t going to make it.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Very good points. Thanks GoofyGoat.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Very good points. Thanks GoofyGoat.


I hated to be the bearer of it but it always seems left out.
Great list BTW, very comprehensive. With the drugs though, I'd have a cheat sheet handy for dosing on the fly. Kidding can make even the most experienced goat herds forget their own names lol. (Don't ask how I know that one)


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> The only things I'd add is a humane way to put the doe down and surgical scalpel In case of worst happening and you have to get the kids out now.
> Sorry, but it's a not often mentioned but necessary item. Nobody want to think about it but By being prepared You can at least save the kids if the doe isn't going to make it.


Okay, thank you.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Add to your list (if you'd like) Vitamin B Complex. and Vitamin E gel caps. They help with Bo-Se. The Vit. E in the Bo-Se is a carrier. The additional Gel Cap helps to kick the Selenium. Just cut the end off the gel cap and squirt into the kid or doe's mouth. A Box or laundry tub to put new kids in while attending the mom. May not need it, but it's good to have handy.
BTW- very good list-


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> Add to your list (if you'd like) Vitamin B Complex. and Vitamin E gel caps. They help with Bo-Se. The Vit. E in the Bo-Se is a carrier. The additional Gel Cap helps to kick the Selenium. Just cut the end off the gel cap and squirt into the kid or doe's mouth. A Box or laundry tub to put new kids in while attending the mom. May not need it, but it's good to have handy.
> BTW- very good list-


Sweet! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> Add to your list (if you'd like) Vitamin B Complex. and Vitamin E gel caps. They help with Bo-Se. The Vit. E in the Bo-Se is a carrier. The additional Gel Cap helps to kick the Selenium. Just cut the end off the gel cap and squirt into the kid or doe's mouth. A Box or laundry tub to put new kids in while attending the mom. May not need it, but it's good to have handy.
> BTW- very good list-


Just today I realized I had gotten these things and didn't put them on the list!ops2::bonk:

I'll edit the list for future users. I also added "something to collect extra colostrum"


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Small freezer bags (double bag the ziplocks) work great for colostrum that you want to freeze. Lay flat in the freezer and then you can stack the flat bags in the corner of the freezer and thaw as needed. (measure out the ounces before freezing and thaw in cool water).


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you all!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Hers a great video on making a kidding kit
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal has a lot of good videos on kidding and goats in general.


YES! Excellent resource here! Also check out the YouTube channel Delci a life of heritage. She has lots of great information for raising milk goats. Your greatest asset in raising goats is education!!! Read and research all you can. Goats are a joy to own and experiencing the birth of new babies can be just as heartbreaking as rewarding if you are unprepared. Good luck


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

After 20 days of pregnancy you can hear a heartbeat externally with a stethoscope doesnt havs to bs a fancy ons either for example Tractor supply has them. Thats how i check mine after signs of heat


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

JML Farms said:


> YES! Excellent resource here! Also check out the YouTube channel Delci a life of heritage. She has lots of great information for raising milk goats. Your greatest asset in raising goats is education!!! Read and research all you can. Goats are a joy to own and experiencing the birth of new babies can be just as heartbreaking as rewarding if you are unprepared. Good luck


Sweet! Thank you!!!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Hounddog23 said:


> After 20 days of pregnancy you can hear a heartbeat externally with a stethoscope doesnt havs to bs a fancy ons either for example Tractor supply has them. Thats how i check mine after signs of heat


That is really good to know! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow! That is a good list. I don't have much to add and think I might add some from yours to mine. I think these are the only ones on my kidding list that aren't on yours and maybe some thoughts on different things you can use instead. 

For absorbent I usually just use paper towels and towels. Feed bags and other things can make to much noise for some does. And puppy pads can smell.
Flashlight – my head lamp, lamp, flashlight. Extra batteries somewhere. Have a place to hang lamp in kidding stall. I love my lamp. Love, love, love it.
Olive oil, in squirt bottle. A good natural lubricant that the mother won't mind if it gets on baby.
Alcohol, I like the little pads that make it easy to wipe down the whole tummy button. 
Scissors, bandage scissors with blunt end so I can't poke anything, super sharp for cutting.

Soup, unscented and as natural as possible
Warm water in bucket - I keep this bucket where the warm water is for access. 
Exam gloves
Hair tie, for me  Having long hair I need to make sure I can keep it out of the way.

Bottle and nipple - Human baby bottles with taller nipple. My kids have always liked them better. 
Thermometer - a human child rectal works very well for goat kids
Blanket: baby(s) and mom. If mom gets worn out and needs help staying warm.
Collar and leash, place a snap on the end of the leash or collar makes it easy to snap mom to fence or somewhere for quick securing. 
Cord for assisting birth. Have a soft cotton clothes line.
Heated blanket - Love this for chilled kids. They can lay on it and it gives off heat and mom can keep licking them. Also great to wrap them up in it for a warm. Like having towels fresh out of the dryer yet always there.

Then I like to have a place inside for bottle babies or in case it gets to cold outside at night for newborns. For bottle babies then I don't have to go outside to feed them at night.

Tarp
Crate
Shavings
adjustable dog pen
I place the tarp down on the floor and turn up the edges. Crate goes inside and dog pen around but inside tarp edges. Then down goes the shavings which smell great and are very absorbent. A safe place for kids and they can go in the crate to sleep.

For the med kit you could also consider adding multi vitamins, vit C, and a green drink. I used a human green drink made from vegies and fruits for a doe that went off food. 

I place my kidding kit in a tote that I can carry. Stays clean easier and keeps everything more organized then a bag. I also put everything into its own individual bag. Keeps it clean if it is dropped while looking for something else and I only have to clean the bag not the whole individual pieces between kiddings, if it isn't used. 

And to finish, don't freak out all the whole long lists, lol. Most of the time you don't even use everything. Kiddings are really fun and such a blessing to see babies born. Hope you have a joy with yours.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

GodsGarden said:


> Wow! That is a good list. I don't have much to add and think I might add some from yours to mine. I think these are the only ones on my kidding list that aren't on yours and maybe some thoughts on different things you can use instead.
> 
> For absorbent I usually just use paper towels and towels. Feed bags and other things can make to much noise for some does. And puppy pads can smell.
> Flashlight - my head lamp, lamp, flashlight. Extra batteries somewhere. Have a place to hang lamp in kidding stall. I love my lamp. Love, love, love it.
> ...


Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A lot of things there. 

And probably more.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Lucille and Peter had their first date together!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww.. they are such a cute couple. Look at that guy! He's so handsome. ohlala:


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Aww.. they are such a cute couple. Look at that guy! He's so handsome. ohlala:


Thank you!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I can practically hear Peter blubbering! Looking at the roving eye!

They are beautiful, those colours! They will have gorgeous babies!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> I can practically hear Peter blubbering! Looking at the roving eye!
> 
> They are beautiful, those colours! They will have gorgeous babies!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Great list. Always better to be over prepared in the event of an emergency, even though 98% of the time everything goes just as planned.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

I listened for a heartbeat today, and I heard one!!! Lucille is due in June!!!!!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Almost 3 months pregnant!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yippee! Can't wait to see those gorgeous kids she's got in there!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

TheChewyCorner said:


> I listened for a heartbeat today, and I heard one!!! Lucille is due in June!!!!!


Glad u hot to hear it! Good luck with your nee babies !


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Does anyone have any guesses on how many she’s going to have? 
As seen, she is laying down which makes her look bigger than when she is standing up. 

But non the less, we are getting closer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ooo she looks plump. 😄 I'm guessing three! A boy and two girls. Can't wait to see your beautiful babies!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Does it look like she might have them soon? Or is it too soon to tell?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Do you know her due date? Belly fullness alone isn't a very reliable sign to go off of. Udder tightness, puffy lady bits, and changes in behavior are better to go off of.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes, she’s due (at 145 days) June 23rd, but at 155 days she’s due on July 3rd. She is getting puffy lady bits and they really look puffy when she lies down. As for her udder, I could post a picture if that’s what’s needed to see how long she has left? 
Is it normal that a goat gets milk in after giving birth to her kids? Or is it before? I’ve seen and heard different things on that.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Also, would somethings be different for a first time freshener?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Does generally start filling their udders about a month before they kid. Some will wait until right before, but usually it happens at about a month to go. Wouldn't be any different because she's an ff. 

You can post a picture of her udder if you'd like.🙂


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Here’s her udder.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Looks like she's got some more filling to do, but definitely past the one month to go mark! When she gets real full, balloon tight, then you know she's really close.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am excited for you!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Such beautiful goats. You’re getting so close now. Can’t wait to see those babies!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

My guess is three! She's getting close. Her udder looks like it's filling nicely!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Today it feels like Lucille’s ligaments are gone and she has her colostrum in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Be sure to share pics!!! Happy kidding! Good luck Lucille


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you! I will definitely share pics!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So exciting! Wishing you both a smooth and easy kidding!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck to you and Lucille!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Quick question. Can a goat be in labor and not have white discharge? Lucille’s udder is full, looks like she is having contractions, swollen lady bits, pawing at the ground, she is very uncomfortable, has her mama bleat going on at times, and her ligaments are gone. Thank you to all who have and will give information!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You don’t know how much I really appreciate it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I think she might be in pre labour. When she actively starts pushing, then it is labour.
I’ll call some other people for their advice too.
@GoofyGoat @Moers kiko boars


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sometimes we may not see the discharge, if she is pawing the ground, going up and laying down, she may be in labor.
Has she been pushing? 
If so, wash up and go in and check her to see if she is open or call a vet right away.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

She just kidded!!!!!!!! 1 girl and 1 boy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh how exciting!!! Congrats!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

TheChewyCorner said:


> Quick question. Can a goat be in labor and not have white discharge? Lucille’s udder is full, looks like she is having contractions, swollen lady bits, pawing at the ground, she is very uncomfortable, has her mama bleat going on at times, and her ligaments are gone. Thank you to all who have and will give information!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You don’t know how much I really appreciate it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


to answer your question, yes, my 5 year old, Myrtle, literally had no discharge until the kid came. lol

Congrats on the babies!! Thats so exciting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY, congrats 🎉🍾🎈


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

The one with a lot of white spots is the boy and the other is the girl. Both are doing great as well as Lucille. She is such an awesome mom to her kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh congrats! I seem to be.missing pictures of the new Wee ones???????😁 please? Sorry I was out of town & off the phone for family. Yes..they can deliver without discharge. But..
We all need to see new wee one pictures !


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

I did post some pictures. Did they not go through?


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They are so adorable! Congratulations. Such a precious pic of mama taking care of baby.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!! The kids are so cute!! 
(I could see the pictures on the first try.)


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Oh gosh they are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I think we were posting at the same time😁🤣. They are gorgeous wee ones!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are STUNNING! Congrats!!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Your young boy looks like he is in shock. They are both fantabulous.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

they are both adorable!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Is my goat pregnant? I was told that she was, but she isn’t showing any signs exactly yet that she is.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Hmmm....it's really hard to tell from the top. Some goats just have really large rumens that make them look pregnant even if their not. One of my girls is like that. If you could get some pictures of her back end, that might help us decide. Has she ever had kids before? Does she have an udder? I _think_ she does look pregnant, but like I said it's hard to tell without "rear-view" pictures. But even that can be hard to tell from too sometimes. 😜😁


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes, she has had kids before. But she doesn’t have an udder which I think by now she would have one if she is indeed pregnant. I’ll get some pictures right away.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Okay. I have heard that some goats don't fill their udder until the very last minute or sometimes even after they kid!!! Sounds great!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Here’s some pictures of the back side of her.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I honestly think she is pregnant!! But you never know with goats, they are always up to surprises!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

If she was pregnant when would she be due?


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

She would be due on Wednesday at 153 days. And she carries her kids really funny so I mean she still could be, right?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

This Wednesday will be day 153 for her?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

TheChewyCorner said:


> She would be due on Wednesday at 153 days. And she carries her kids really funny so I mean she still could be, right?


oh. so she could be anytime now. its honestly hard to say.. she does appear like she could be pregnant, but i would have guessed she still had a couple weeks to go. . . . . as far as the udder, some of my goats dont get their udders till a couple hours after they kid, and one of mine will have her udder fill like right before she kids, like i see her udder and i know i should get her in the kidding shed. if u push on her right side can u feel any kids? I'd say only time will tell for sure, unless there are any really obvious signs she is pregnant. Good luck!! And i hope she is pregnant! I'll guess one single doeling. )


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> oh. so she could be anytime now. its honestly hard to say.. she does appear like she could be pregnant, but i would have guessed she still had a couple weeks to go. . . . . as far as the udder, some of my goats dont get their udders till a couple hours after they kid, and one of mine will have her udder fill like right before she kids, like i see her udder and i know i should get her in the kidding shed. if u push on her right side can u feel any kids? I'd say only time will tell for sure, unless there are any really obvious signs she is pregnant. Good luck!! And i hope she is pregnant! I'll guess one single doeling. )


I completely agree with everything you just said!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Okay. Thank you all!!! I appreciate all the help and input!!!!!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> This Wednesday will be day 153 for her?


Yes it will.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Ok, I was thinking she had a few more weeks left! But if she's pregnant (which I hope she is) we will all know soon! Fingers crossed for you and keep us posted! 😊


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

She also might have about 4 days left too, cuz they can go to 155 days... a lot can happen in 4 days 😉


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank y’all so very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

How's your pretty girl doing today? Any babies?!?


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

She’s doing great! No babies sadly.


----------

